# New blackmail virus code cracked BBC site



## ceri sheeran (May 29, 2006)

Hi,

There has been some publicity recently about a particularly nasty virus which claims to encrypt all the files on your hard drive and demands payment to "release " them

Solution from BBC web site.

No doubt will be appearing elsewhere

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/5038330.stm

Worth printing out just in case

hth

Ceri


----------

